# NHL.com website; How to get tables into PQ



## DRSteele (Oct 7, 2019)

Can someone please help me?

I am trying to import this webpage to PQ but the Navigator lists no tables at all. Is there some special technique?

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.nhl.com/standings/2019/league

[/FONT]


----------



## alansidman (Oct 7, 2019)

I clicked on PQ and retrieve from Web and was able to load two tables.  They were listed as Table 6 and Table 7.  Not sure what issues your were having.


----------



## DRSteele (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks for your reply, Allan.

All that the navigator shows is a yellow folder with https://www.nhl.com/standings/2019/league [1] and under it an item called Document. There are no tables listed. What am I doing wrong? Is there some setting?​


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 7, 2019)

with url from the first post


----------



## DRSteele (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks Sandy. All I see is everything above your Table0.

P.S. how do I add screenshots?


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 7, 2019)

what is your excel version?


----------



## DRSteele (Oct 7, 2019)

Excel 365 Insider Fast 1910 12126.2000


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 7, 2019)

hm, so it should work properly

on my picture you can see Display Option and *Refresh* Icon, use it


----------



## DRSteele (Oct 7, 2019)

I refreshed, and refreshed...to no avail.


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 7, 2019)

I am afraid you need to start again and again from the beginning, I mean: paste url , connect etc

maybe your internet speed is too slow , I really don't know


----------



## DRSteele (Oct 7, 2019)

Can someone please help me?

I am trying to import this webpage to PQ but the Navigator lists no tables at all. Is there some special technique?

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.nhl.com/standings/2019/league

[/FONT]


----------



## DRSteele (Oct 7, 2019)

Sandy, I have tried over and over for months now for that website.


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 7, 2019)

sorry mate, all what I can do is share excel file with tables: nhl.xlsm


----------



## alansidman (Oct 8, 2019)

Can you click on the little arrow in left side of the yellow folder?  This will open the table list.


----------



## DRSteele (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, I was able to do that. No matter what I try, there are no other tables listed.


----------

